
iOS 11 is causing massive battery drain problems - lsh123
https://betanews.com/2017/09/25/ios-11-battery-drain/
======
lancewiggs
Every year when the new operating system goes onto the phone it churns away as
it categorizes photos using image recognition tech, brings in email, sets up
search indexes, slices dices and so on. Leave it plugged in for longer than
normal for the first week.

~~~
valuearb
I think it's also that new OS releases aren't optimized for battery life. They
focus on cleaning up significant bugs and don't always get to optimizations
until version x.01 and x.02.

In my case the excess battery usage has been all Apple Maps, according to the
battery usage report.

------
stefanwlb
Why are people so slow to realize what is happening? Or are they afraid to say
it how it is? Apple has been screwing older gen phones from the beginning,
especially when a new model is about to be released. Majority of people will
think after their "forced update", well my phone is so slow and my battery is
really bad, maybe it's time to upgrade to the new iPhone 8. Anyone who thinks
otherwise is very naive or part of their corruption.

~~~
headShrinker
You are accusing an international corporation of maliciously software
crippling millions of devices worth billions of dollars. With that in mind,
this is easily testable and has been researched and debunked in the past. If
apple was caught doing this there would a multi-billion dollar class-action
suit.

What’s more likely is each new phone is significantly faster and more
efficient than previous iterations. Thus, new software designed for “current”
devices will run dramatically slower on a device even two years old. Fun fact,
the most intense gain being made in processor tech is by apple and their SoC
tech. Each new A series chip blows away competition to the continued amazement
of most.

------
h2onock
My SE battery is definitely not lasting as long with iOS11. Same old story
really, new iOS = worse battery life. I feel for iPhone 8 purchasers as the
battery in those is smaller than in the iPhone 7.

~~~
alanfalcon
Don’t cry for me, this iPhone 8 battery life is fantastic several days in.

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
It doesn't help that Apple is making bad 'design' choices such as the one that
control center doesn't really turn off bluetooth
([https://www.cnet.com/uk/how-to/how-to-really-turn-off-
blueto...](https://www.cnet.com/uk/how-to/how-to-really-turn-off-bluetooth-
and-wi-fi-in-ios-11/)). People can't understand every little thing draining
the battery when this sort of thing is put in by design.

~~~
lm2s
My personal experience: I never turned off Bluetooth or WiFi or 4G. With iOS
10, before going to sleep I'd put my iPhone 7 in Energy Saving mode and it's
battery would go from 100% to 99-98%, now with iOS 11 it's going from 100% to
~90%. So I'm guessing the battery draining is coming from other places.

------
milkytron
I know each release comes out with new features and improvements that probably
cause further battery drain. But has anyone looked into the specifics of why
this happens year over year?

Couldn't they spend time optimizing battery life? Is there no incentive to?

Especially with screens becoming relatively larger and batteries remaining the
same, I think battery life is a valid selling point for many consumers. I'm
sure Apple does a ton of market research in this area, so maybe I'm wrong.

~~~
wellsjohnston
They are incentivized to give new phones better battery life, while being
disincentivized to optimize battery life for previous generation iPhones.

~~~
noitsnot
Right, this is true for software in general. You don't optimize for out-of-
date hardware and an older battery is not going to fare well with a new iOS
update doing different things with your files and make the adjustments it
needs to in the first few days or weeks.

------
reacharavindh
Same here. I thought I was the only one. Weirdly Netflix and Youtube showing
up as “Background activity” when they both have background app refresh turned
off.

~~~
eridius
Apps can request to keep running for up to 10 minutes after you background
them. That would likely show up as "background activity".

------
skc
Upgrade to the new iPhone. Problem solved.

------
jochakovsky
Good to see this reported, I've definitely been experiencing this on my 6S.

------
ezolotko
I am having this issue on my 6S since the update to iOS 11. Have to charge the
phone two times per day instead of one before updating. A friend of mine also
has the same problem with his 6S.

~~~
gumby
Same, for my 6S+, watch 0, and iPad Air 2. All of them!

The watch is especially problematic as I am using it to track various
activities and it is harder to charge (who has a watch charger in their car?)
and can’t be used while charging.

------
toasterlovin
FWIW, battery life was terrible for me for a day and half. Now it's back to
normal. Maybe just give things a bit before freaking out.

------
chatmasta
I've got about 100mb of free space on my iPhone 6S, with iCloud photo
optimization enabled. Should I install ios11? Will I even be able to?

------
Angostura
It's an odd business. I notice no difference in battery life with an iPhone 6
and an iPad 2017

------
trophycase
And this is why I choose not to update things that are already working exactly
as I want them

~~~
tenpies
Prepare for the daily prompt to update.

------
vaktsyna
Haven’t noticed a huge difference on my 6 plus, but it’s there.

------
bitmapbrother
iOS 11 is turning out to be a dumpster fire on my iPhone and iPad.

~~~
gumby
I just posted that I’m having battery problems with all my iOS devices but
still I consider “dumpster fire” hyperbole.

~~~
bitmapbrother
Battery drain, apps crashing, UI issues and lag. I would call that a dumpster
fire.

------
cutler
With Apples history of releasing beta-grade software and defective hardware
I'm always left scratching my head as the lemmings queue up to be ripped off
one more time. Add to that the elimination of user-fixable components and I'm
amazed they even survive as a company. The closest analogy is Reagan's teflon
presidency. It seems they can do no wrong.

~~~
valuearb
Apples makes the best consumer electronics of all time, and Reagan was the
best president of the last century.

~~~
paulddraper
Yes, but relevance?

